# Yamaha NS-SP1800



## harihalst2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Any thoughts on this system? It is at a good price and is for a bedroom that is 16x16. It would be paired with a Tascam PA-R100.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

So long as your expectations are realistic it might work out OK. You won't get much in the way of total output - and 2.5" midranges could make the voices from the center channel sound a bit thin - but if all you're really looking to do is have it sound better then the TV speakers I think it would be fine. For sure, Yamaha's specifications are wildly exaggerated. For example; they claim the .5" tweeter is capable of reaching 50kHz (that's 50,000!), and that a subwoofer with an 8" driver and 50 watt amp can go down to 28Hz. Don't expect to get anywhere near those numbers.

If you want to look at other choices in the same catagory, here are a few that might be worth considering:

Energy Take Classic
DefTech Pro Cinema 60.6
Jamo A 102
Polk RM6750
Polk TL1600


----------



## harihalst2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, right now I'm using Optimus STS 100's for my front l/r channels, two Optimus Pro 77's for surround channels, and an Optimus CS-1 for my center speaker. I don't have much experience with speakers, but mine sound good to me. The issue I have is I don't have a subwoofer. My thought is if I'm going to shell out $130 on a sub, why not get a whole new 5.1 system. Do you think I would be better off keeping my speakers and just buying a sub?


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Keep your speakers and explore some of these options if you can stretch to 200$


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

With speakers named "Optimus" I'll assume they're from Radio shack, and because of that I'll also assume they're fairly old (I don't think RS has made speakers for a while, have they?). If all of that proves true then your justification for a new systems sounds reasonable, and you're probably on the right track, but in a room that's a good 2000 ft^3 tiny speaker drivers will struggle to keep up.

Can you fit tower speakers? If so, maybe the Fluance AV Series would be something to consider. They would surely be able to handle a room the size of yours. Any thoughts about getting 3.1 instead of 5.1? That way your subwoofer and front three speakers can be of better quality. The surrounds contribute very little, so you won't miss a whole lot if you don't have them.


----------



## harihalst2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes they are Radioshack speakers. Manufactured in the mid-late 90's. For most of their life they have been in storage, so they have aged well. They sound great to me. My front l/r have 8 inch woofers, and my rear surrounds have 5 inch woofers. Their range doesn't go very low though, their lowest rating is 75hz. I just don't think for $150 I can get a better sounding system. Maybe I am wrong because technology has changed? Could affordable speakers today be just as good or better than mid level speakers of the 90's?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

All those systems with the tiny 2.5"-3" midranges will probably sound tinny to you now, so if you like your current speakers perhaps it's a better idea to just keep those and get yourself a decent subwoofer. The Dayton SUB-1200 is really the only contender in your price range, and it's a nice sub to boot.


----------



## harihalst2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Are Dayton speakers as good as their subs? I found these 

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton...shelf-speaker-pair--300-652#lblProductDetails

I'm extremely skeptical because of their price though...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

theJman said:


> All those systems with the tiny 2.5"-3" midranges will probably sound tinny to you now, so if you like your current speakers perhaps it's a better idea to just keep those and get yourself a decent subwoofer. The Dayton SUB-1200 is really the only contender in your price range, and it's a nice sub to boot.


^^^ Do what Jim said! ^^^


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think your best best would be the SUB-1200 that Jim mentioned and keep your current speakers. They sound great to you and I doubt any new speaker in your price range will perform any better. If you really want an all new system then 3 pairs of the Dayton Audio B652 and the SUB-1200 may be a good option. The B652 has been a pretty well reviewed speaker.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

harihalst2014 said:


> Are Dayton speakers as good as their subs? I found these
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/dayton...shelf-speaker-pair--300-652#lblProductDetails
> 
> I'm extremely skeptical because of their price though...


You will need to do more than the Dayton speakers - to beat your Optimus ones.

I would go with the Dayton sub, and save for better speakers.

As has been stated - I would skip the Yamaha speakers.


----------

